

The most sophisticated crime ever committed - suprgeek
http://www.quora.com/Crime/What-is-the-most-sophisticated-crime-ever-committed#ans1263162

======
sajid
Link to the wired article with more details:

[http://www.wired.com/politics/law/magazine/17-04/ff_diamonds...](http://www.wired.com/politics/law/magazine/17-04/ff_diamonds?currentPage=all)

